# Motorized Bicycle Racing, March 17th, Adams Motorsports track, Riverside, CA



## bairdco (Jan 26, 2012)

for those of you interested in Motorized Bicycles, I'm hosting a series of races at the Adam's Motorsports Park in Riverside, Ca.

there'll be plenty of custom bikes, boardtracker replicas, 212cc four strokes, and maybe even a 100mph custom built electric bike (it exists, i've seen it..)

all the details are on motorbicycling.com (http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=36520

i'll be riding a customized 1937 Colson Double Bar Jr, with moped wheels and Pirelli scooter tires. here's a pic of the bike in the works...(and for you purists, the frame was rusted, cracked, and basically beyond full restoration...


----------

